
Show HN: PurpleAds – A simple, non-intrusive ad network - yosid
https://purpleads.io
======
TekMol
Is this the typical "Just put this little javascript on your pages and we will
display ads" thing?

~~~
yosid
What do you mean by that?

~~~
TekMol
Do you ask publishers to put javascript on their site?

~~~
yosid
Yes, is there any other way?

~~~
TekMol
Yes. Textlinks. Or image links where the images are hosted on the publishers
website.

Sending 3rd-party content to my visitors is not non-intrusive. Especially if
it is active content like javascript.

------
JohnFen
The site is pretty sparse on details. Does PurpleAds engage in user tracking
or targeting?

~~~
yosid
We're working on improving it as we speak. For now we do not track users.

Our targeting is pretty basic: device (desktop, mobile), website categories
and location.

